# Amicalola creek georgia



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Had a break in meetings this afternoon and drove up from Atlanta to look for trout. Well trout fishing without waders is difficult. I had a old 4 piece 5 weight, picked up some 6x tipped and found my old trout box from travels in years past. After walking about a mile along a creek side trail and finding several small groups of fish that I couldn't reach due to overhanging trees, I finally found a small pool and riffle along a timber fall. I could do a roll cast or one of those weird steeple cast only due to the high bank behind me. But as luck would have it the fish were holding behind a series of rocks at the head of the pool. I landed 3 from 9-14" two on a small nymph dropper and one came up and smashed the grasshopper pattern I was using as a locator. Pretty awesome end to the work day. Kings and kings this weekend when I get back home - sorry it's upside down... I'm working off my phone


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Atlanta? Are you talking North Georgia? Looks like a great time.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Always fun catching trout! Nice!


----------

